# Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen



## rabe08 (17. Februar 2011)

*Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Nachdem uns Herr Pfeiffer und sein KFN sowie andere interessierte Seiten, meistens über sechzigjährige Internetausdrucker aus Parteien, die mit "C" anfangen, große Sorgen bereitet haben, dass wir mit unserem Hobby an der Grenze zur Krankheit stehen und der soziale Abstieb unmittelbar bevorsteht, wurde das ganze Thema jetzt mal ernsthaft und wissenschaftlich fundiert angegangen:

Forscher des Hamburger Hands-Bredow-Institutes und der Fachhochschule Köln haben sich im Auftrag der Landesmedienanstalt NRW der Computerspieler angenommen. Anders als Pfeiffer haben Sie zwar weniger Leute befragt, dafür aber eine repräsentative Auswahl, die Verallgemeinerungen zuläßt.

Einige sehr interessante Ergebnisse:

- ein Drittel der deutschen sind inzwischen Computerspieler. Hier wurden sicherlich Konsolen, PC sowie Casual-Gamer zusammengeschmissen, trotz allem eine beeindruckende Zahl.

- Unter 600 befragten konnten die Forscher mit dem von der KFN entwickelten Fragebogen ganze 3 Spieler finden, die die Kriterien für "computerspielsüchtig" erfüllen - und zwar nach den Kriterien der KFN. Allerdings merken die Forscher an, das man mit einem Fragebogen keine "Sucht" diagnostizieren kann. Dieses gibt inzwischen sogar Christian Pfeiffer zu (Link im verlinkten Artikel).

Schöns Zitat aus dem Bericht: 

Es sei "problematisch, aus einer Stichprobe von Neuntklässlern und den dort erzielten Werten allgemeine Forderungen abzuleiten", sagt Jan Schmidt. Ebenso problematisch sei es "die Ergebnisse dieser Studie als klinische Diagnose zu werten".

Die neue Studie zerlegt fundiert Ansatz, Methode und Ergebnis der KFN-Studie und zeigt, das Christian Pfeiffers Studie eher von politischem Sendungsbewußtsei geprägt war als von Kompetenz.

SEHR LESENSWERT! Neue Studie: Forscher finden kaum Computerspielsüchtige - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Ist ja nichts Neues das der Herr Pfeifer mit polemischer, sachlich nicht nachvollziehbarer Intension, seiner Arbeit nachgeht. Schön ist das dieses Ergebnis das nun wissenschaftlich fundiert darlegt. Leider interessiert das in der Öffentlichkeit niemanden. Da reicht es eine medienwirksame Behauptung aufzustellen, Beispiel Killerspiele/Massenmord und schon werden die abstrusesten Zusammenhänge versucht glaubhaft in den Medien zu kommunizieren und die ungebildete Bevölkerung schluckt dann die Pille. 

M. M. n. wird sich das erst dann ändern, wenn die medieninkompetente Generation, von der neuen also unsere Generation abgelöst wird. Erst dann werden solche Themen mit der nötigen Sachkompetenz entschieden, so lange werden wir uns wohl noch gedulden müssen. 

MfG


----------



## rabe08 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Medienkompetenz in die Politik - da hast Du schon recht. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das einfach durch abwarten erfolgen wird. Wenn ich in meinem Umfeld schaue - interessanterweise sind es gerade nicht die intelligenten und offenen Typen, die sich politisch engagieren, leider es ist immer die komplett andere Seite.


----------



## Dogg (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Ich sehe das etwas kritischer und halte diese Studien nicht für einen Gegenbeleg.

Ich selbst schätze grob das mindestens 10% der Spieler Süchtig sind.


----------



## das_vierte_fragezeichen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



Dogg schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas kritischer und halte diese Studien nicht für einen Gegenbeleg.
> 
> Ich selbst schätze grob das mindestens 10% der Spieler Süchtig sind.



Schön und nun? 10% sind süchtig. Was will man machen? Computerspiele verbieten? Dann könnte man sich ja gleich selbst ins Knie schießen. 
Wenn man bedenkt, das viele Spiele heutzutage mehr an Produktionskosten verschlingen, als Filme wie Harry Potter oder Avatar. 
Die Steuereinnahmen für die Länder sind so groß, dass sie sich gar nicht trauen, da auch nur einen Finger zu rühren. 
Es gibt ja auch tausende minderjährige Teenies in Deutschland, die Rauchen und Trinken bis zum abwinken. Interessiert das jemanden? Nein!
Geld regiert die Welt! Was anderes zählt heutzutage doch eh nicht mehr.

so far


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



Dogg schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas kritischer und halte diese Studien nicht für einen Gegenbeleg.
> 
> Ich selbst schätze grob das mindestens 10% der Spieler Süchtig sind.


Und wie kommst du auf die 10%?

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Weil er 10 Freunde hat, von 100 Freunden, die von sich selbst behaupten, das sie süchtig sind.  …


----------



## Funkill (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Ist es nicht schön sich über Wirkungen und kausale Zusammenhänge zu unterhalten wenn man nicht mal nach der Ursache fragt!?
Es ist sicherlich nicht DIE böse Spieleindustrie, die Brauerei, ... die bestimmte Personen abhängig macht. Sicherlich sinken auch bei erhöhtem Spielekonsum die Notendurchschnitte von Schülern, wie bei jeder anderen Form des übermäßigen Konsums, aber das liegt ganz sicher NICHT an den armen Kindern. An diesem Punkt sollte man in den gegeben Fällen nach den Ursachen forschen und nicht einfach ein neues Gebot aufstellen, dass die anderen 90% der Konsumenten ebenfalls betrifft. Ich möchte gerne in meiner materiellen Freiheit nicht beschnitten werden, bloß weil ein paar Eltern oder der Staat an dieser Stelle unfähig ist die richtigen Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Dieser Weg ist sicherlich schwieriger als einfach neue Verbote oder Auflagen zu erlassen, bloß damit behebt man auch nicht die Ursachen. 
Ist meine Meinung zu der ganzen Problematik mit Studien und was für "Wirkungsweisen" untersucht werden.


----------



## El Sativa (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

logisch, das die forscher, trotz moderner tarnung, in den großstätten und und auf dem land selten auf die gattung "spielejunkie" stoßen. 
der "normale" spielejunkie fristet sein dasein meist in einer 2zimmerwohnung ohne balkon, und ist somit schon schwer von außen zu entdecken. zudem wird mit vorliebe das sichtfeld zur außenwelt mit dunklen vorhängen eingeschränkt, damit der "normale" spielejunkie nicht von agressiver uv-stahlung geschädigt wird. 
desweiteren wird es immer schwerer, diese gattung in freier wildbahn anzutreffen, da die ladenöffnungszeiten mitunter bis spät in den abend hineinreichen, und somit das bevorzugte umfeld für diese menschen- und lichtscheuen wesen geschaffen wird. da meinungsforscher und umfrageonkels zu dieser zeit aber schon ihre representativen studien verarbeiten, ist es somit fast ausgeschlossen, das sich diese beiden gattungen in freier wildbahn jemals über den weg laufen werden.


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Weil er 10 Freunde hat, von 100 Freunden, die von sich selbst behaupten, das sie süchtig sind.  …



Made my Day! 

MFG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Weil er 10 Freunde hat, von 100 Freunden, die von sich selbst behaupten, das sie süchtig sind.  …



Wenn man die Freunde nur über WoW trifft, dann können 10% schon sehr niedrig sein!


----------



## Dogg (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

OMG... wie schnell kann man sich eigentlich angegriffen fühlen?!

Ich sagte nur, dass ich das kritischer sehe. Und ich sagte nicht, dass der Grund dafür in den Spielen liegt.

Computerspiele werden zwar einerseits zu Unrecht in den breiten Medien verteufelt. Allerdings herrscht im Gegenzug in der Community selbst kein gesundes Bewusstsein darüber, das Computerspiele auch sehr wohl schädlich sein können.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass in den Spielemagazinen diese Gesichtpunkte keine wirkliche Beachtung finden.

@ DaStashj

Wie ich auf diese 10% komme? Einfach geschätzt. Mehr als schätzen kann man ja nicht, weill es keine neutralen und repräsentativen  wissenschaftlichen Studien darüber gibt. 
Leider kann man anscheinend nicht mehr ohne Quellen argumentieren oder eine these aufstellen; der Menschenverstand alleine zählt wohl nicht mehr.

Um es jetzt nicht zu kompliziert zu machen, sage ich einfach ohne andere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen: Für mich fängt eine Computerspielsucht an, wenn man jeden Tag mehr als 2h spielen muss und etwas fehlt, wenn man es mal nicht ausleben kann.


Und wieviele Computerspiele sind deiner/eurer Meinung nach süchtig?
Oder ab wann ist man süchtig? Vielleicht kommt ja was produktives raus.


----------



## Progs-ID (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so wenige sind. Vor allen Dingen, weil ja so viele Leute WOW zocken. Aber anscheinend ist es anders. Ist für uns Spieler aber auf jeden Fall positiv. 

WOW "ab 18". 

Mich würde jetzt nocht interessieren, wie es denn bei den Konsoleros aussieht?


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> WOW "ab 18".


Dann dezimiert sich wohl die Spielerzahl von 12 Mio. auf weniger 1 Mio.! 

MfG


----------



## Progs-ID (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann dezimiert sich wohl die Spielerzahl von 12 Mio. auf weniger 1 Mio.!
> 
> MfG


Wenn das nächste WOW "ab 18" oder eine Cut-Version wäre, würde glaube ich ein riesen Aufschrei das Internet erschüttern. 

Und der von dir angesprochene Spielerverlust, würde EA und dem Spiel nicht gut tun. Eine Welt ohne WOW - Real Life only...


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Die können doch einfach für unter 18 Jährige eine Spielzeitbeschränkung von unter 90 Minuten pro Tag einführen, dann gelten sie auch laut Statistik nicht mehr zu den Enthusiasten Gamern. 

MfG


----------



## Progs-ID (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die können doch einfach für unter 18 Jährige eine Spielzeitbeschränkung von unter 90 Minuten pro Tag einführen, dann gelten sie auch laut Statistik nicht mehr zu den Enthusiasten Gamern.
> 
> MfG



Ich würde zu gern sehen, was die dann nach abgelaufener Zeit für einen Banner reinproggen. Wäre ja zu geil, wenn dann da  sowas steht wie: "Vergiss morgen nicht die Mobbs zu downen und den Boss zu looten. Aber für heute ist erstmal Schluss." 

Oder ob die einfach nur die Verbindung kappen.


----------



## Hasbat (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Immer diese unnötigen Diskussionen über Computerspiele - Sucht.

Die sollen mal bei Tabak und Alkohol - Sucht anfangen .
Wenn ich mir da die Zahlen von z.B. der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft ansehe verstehe ich nicht wie man Computerspiele - Sucht überhaupt in den Mund nehmen kann.

Da wollen sich bloß wieder einige profilieren und wichtig machen.

Ich war vor einigen Tagen mit meinem ältesten Sohn in Idar-Oberstein beim Amstarzt wegen der Einschulungs Untersuchung. Die Flure in diesem Laden sind voll mit Bildern und Infoblättern zum Thema Sucht.

Über Computerspiele -Sucht hab ich dort allerdings nichts gefunden.
Als ich eine Angestellte danach fragte bekam ich die Antwort :"Haben wir aus dem Programm genommen"

Grüße 
Hasbat


----------



## Dogg (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Nur weil es mehr Alkoholkranke und Nikotinabhängige gibt, soll man Computerspielsucht totschweigen? Das finde ich ziemlich ignorant.

Jeder hat seine eigene Sucht und für jede Sucht sollte es auch eine Möglichkeit geben, Informationen und Hilfe zu erhalten.

Da du ja schon Vater bist würde es mich interessieren ab wieviel Jahren du es deinen Kindern erlaubst Computerspiele zu spielen oder ob du schon deine eigenen Vorstellung über eine Erziehung zum Thema PC Spiele hast.

Grüße


----------



## Hasbat (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*



Dogg schrieb:


> Nur weil es mehr Alkoholkranke und Nikotinabhängige gibt, soll man Computerspielsucht totschweigen? Das finde ich ziemlich ignorant.
> 
> Jeder hat seine eigene Sucht und für jede Sucht sollte es auch eine Möglichkeit geben, Informationen und Hilfe zu erhalten.
> 
> ...




Von totschweigen hat keiner was gesagt. Man sollte jedoch jede Sucht objektiv bewerten . 

Nehmen wir doch als Beispiel mal die Gesundheitlichen Schäden die durch Süchte entstehen können.

Alkohol : z.B. kaputte Leber

Tabak : diverse Krebsarten 

Computerspiele : quadratische Augen ?? 
(es gibt massig Berufe mit täglich mehreren Stunden in den Bildschirm kucken)

Mal im Ernst : ausser "sozialer Isolation" kann ich hier keine sonstigen Auswirkungen erkennen . Selbst hier ließt man in letzter Zeit immer mehr gegenteiliges.

Aber warum sollte man auch Tabak und Alkohol verbieten ?
Daran verdient der Staat schließlich auch sehr gut .
Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Arbeitsplätze. Bei 1300 Brauereien und unzähligen Kneipen kommt da einiges zusammen.

Was deine frage zu meinen Kindern und PC-Spielen angeht : Da hat unser Kindergarten schon den ersten Schritt gemacht. Es sind zwar keine richtigen Spiele sondern so etwas wie Lern-Software für Vorschulkinder aber den ersten Kontakt zum PC hatten meine Kinder dort.
Ich selbst werde wohl für meinen größten auch so etwas in der Art besorgen wenn er dieses Jahr in die Schule geht.
Wenn es sich so wie beim Fernsehn verhält ist er zumindest nicht suchtgefährdet . Meine Kinder gehen im Allgemeinen viel lieber raus an die frische Luft als drinnen rum zu hocken.


----------



## Dogg (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Die Auswirkungen einer Sucht nur auf die physische Schäden zu begrenzen ist etwas naiv, was wirklich unter einer Sucht leidet ist das psychische.

Das Kinder übrigens vermehrt und teilweise auch in einem ungesunden Ausmaß im Haus bleiben um Computer zu spielen, statt sich draußen mit Sport und Spiel zu betätigen kann man nicht leugnen.

Ich würde versuchen meine Kinder solange wie möglich vom Computer/Konsolen fernzuhalten. Allerdings ist das wohl sehr schwer, da die elektronische Unterhaltung allgegenwärtig ist.


----------



## Patze (6. September 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Herr Pfeiffer ist Kriminologe und kein Psychologe! Man muss seine (polemischen, evtl. auch populistischen) Äußerungen zum Thema Spielesucht nicht immer so ernst nehmen. Es sind ja auch auffallend häufig die selben Personen, die sich in der Öffentlichkeit melden und ihren Quark hinausposaunen -egal wie kompetent sie sind oder nicht. Unter Fachleuten ist er (eigentlich nachvollziehbar) umstritten.


----------



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

@ *Dogg*

Ähem: grobgeschätz (mind.) 60 mio Menschen in Deutschland schauen am Tag TV. TV = Höllenbrut? Wo sind die Diskussionen, das Fernsehen zu verbieten? 

Wurde bei einem "Amokläufer" schonmal geprüft, ob er regelmäßig RTL schaut? Vielleicht ist er durchgedreht, weil ihm Vera am Mittag auf Sat1 unterschwellig Mordbefehle mitgeteilt hat!? 

Spiele sind auch nur ein Medium, genau wie das TV, Sucht nach Spielen würde auch bedeuten, das TV, Fittnessstudio und so viele andere Sachen, die man regelmäßig macht, süchtig machend sind und verboten gehören!

Finde ich etwas kurios...

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (7. September 2011)

*AW: Forscher finden so gut wie keine Computerspielesüchtigen*

Thread aus den User-News verschoben > Schaut mal auf das Datum.

Diskussionen müssten aber weiterhin interessant sein.


----------

